# Veterans Working For Members of Congress



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

These positions are limited to veterans desiring to serve a two-year paid Congressional Fellowship as part of the House of Representatives Wounded Warrior Fellowship Program. Selected Fellows will work directly for a Member of Congress as part of their office staff. Fellowships are located in either a Congressional District office or in Washington, D.C.

ALL CANDIDATES MUST MEET ALL THE FOLLOWING REQUIREMENTS:


Honorably discharged
Released from active duty within the last five years
Pay grades at or below E-5 or O-3
20% or greater service connected disability rating (Purple Heart recipients are exempt from the service connected disability rating requirement).

The US House of Representatives *Wounded Warrior Fellowship Program* was expanded to 110 fellowships in FY19. As such, we have several openings listed below. Additionally, we will hire approximately 60 additional Fellows in 2019 so we will be recruiting veterans throughout the year.

As a reminder, the House Wounded Warrior Program provides two-year paid fellowships for wounded and/or disabled veterans to work for Congress. The fellows are full-time House employees and are entitled to all the pay and benefits of other House staff.

Salaries range from $38,853 - $51,312. Fellowships are located in DC and in Congressional offices around the country to include Delegate offices abroad. Since the Program's inception in 2008, more than 250 veterans have participated in the Program.

Current fellowship openings include:

* Washington, DC (3 fellowships)
* Frederiksted, St. Croix, US Virgin Islands
* Pago Pago, American Samoa
* Los Angeles, CA
* Orlando, FL
* Brunswick, GA
* Newnan, GA
* Woodstock, GA
* Carbondale, IL
* Danville, IL
* Maryville, IL
* O'Fallon, IL
* Omaha, NE
* Glens Falls, NY
* Watertown, NY
* Lancaster, OH
* Pittsburg, PA
* Lacrosse, WI
* Cheyenne, WY

If you know a veteran who may be interested in working for Congress or if you would like more information about the program, please go to the following link.

https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/498817200#


----------

